# Height sitting (ground to top of head)



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry that took a bit. Had to wait for my guys to come back in side. My two 70 pounders are 32" to the top of their heads.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Most dogs will lay in the crate when it is in the car. so the height will not be as big as an issue. I will have go measure my guys to see how tall they are.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure how tall Rookie is sitting up, but he's pretty much within breed standards. His crate is 36 x 25 x 27. 

These days, he's really only in the crate when we're in the car or when we're visiting someone else's house. If he were going to spend a lot of time in his crate, I'd probably want a bigger crate for him, but it's perfect for what I use it for now.


----------



## sueanddan (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm still a bit unsure as to what might be best... perhaps I could ask for some more general help:

We've a reasonable sized car (VW Touran - we're in the UK so I guess this might not mean might to anyone in the US) and 2 children (soon to be 3 and 5).

So far we've been carrying the dog using a car harness strapped to a seat belt in the boot (the car has 2 fold flat seats in the boot that we don't generally use and so has seat belt fitting there). It works well and she's perfectly happy there. 

The issue really is planning how to accomodate everyone when we've more things to carry. I don't want to put things loose in the boot with her just harnessed in - hence the thinking for a crate; this would enable us to fill the remaining space and potentially put some things on top too when we've lots of luggage.

The problem is that decent size crate leaves very little space. I've looked at Savic car crates - there's 2 sizes; 30x24x21 (DxHxW) which would fit lengthways and leave some room to one side. The size up, 36x28x24, would pretty much fill the boot defeating the object (i.e. create some space for luggage). I'm not sure that the smaller one would be big enough once she's fully grown - which I'm sure will come round sooner rather than later!

We kind of have it in mind that at some point she might be okay to harness into the middle seat between the children; although this might be wishfull thinking and we've no real way to estimate how soon she might be ready for this.

We upgraded to a bigger car when we had the chiddren - I'm hoping that we don't need to do the same now that we've a dog!


I realise that I've not really asked a questions... I guess I'm just seeking general advise about whether the smaller crate I mentioned but be suitable when grown, and also for some general advise and sugguestions about carrying a dog, 2 adults, 2 children and, at times, a week's worth of tent and camping gear! (We do have a roof box which can take a fair bit of luggage but we can't afford to let the dog have the whole boot to herself.


----------

